

Fedora's developer-focused “Workstation” release - mattdm

Hi everyone; the Fedora 21 announcement went by here this morning, and possibly because of infrastructure overload and server errors (nice, I know), there wasn&#x27;t much commentary. So, I thought I&#x27;d ask about a particular thing. Our new Workstation flavor is aiming to be the ideal developer&#x27;s desktop. Is it interesting to you? If not, why not? What _would_ make it interesting?
======
mattdm
The announcement URL is [http://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-
fedora-21/](http://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-21/), in case you
missed it.

And you can read more about the workstation sub-project's ambitions at
[http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation/Workstation_PRD](http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Workstation/Workstation_PRD)

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts!

------
grizzles
This is interesting to me. What would make it more interesting: (1) I'd like
to be able to run native android apps on fedora. [^] (2) I wish Fedora would
move to a rolling release. Right now I have a daily cron job that runs 'yum -y
--exclude=kernel\\* update' because the newest kernel won't boot on my system.
That makes it scary to use fedup. A rolling release would solve this problem
for me and modernize a very old process that turns off non technical users.

[^] Speaking as an entrepreneur & business guy, I feel like there are big
opportunities for fedora and distro's in this space...Feel free to get in
contact if you'd like some consulting on that topic. I'd love to help:
eric@uplink.info

